# New Pit Viper Found



## blakehose (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting
New Pit Viper Found—One of World's Smallest


----------



## Mr_Grey (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute lil guy, pity so many are being killed just because the locals think its bad luck to see a snake


----------



## Banjo (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute little fellow.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2011)

looks like a death adder cross with a brown tree snake


----------

